#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Pequenos provedores de Internet poderão funcionar sem licença - Teletime

## GilsonBarbosa

Olá pessoal,

Saiu na teletime esta semana o seguinte texto:



> A Anatel pode abolir a necessidade de outorga para pequenos provedores de internet, que empregam meios confinados e equipamentos de radiocomunicação de radiação restrita na exploração do serviço. Como consequência, essas operadoras estariam desobrigadas a obterem licenças para funcionamento de estação.
> 
> 
> Esta é uma das novidades que deve ser incluída na proposta do novo Regulamento sobre Equipamentos de Radiocomunicação de Radiação Restrita, em estudo na agência. A medida é vista como estímulo para a plena concretização de políticas inclusivas e a universalização do acesso às tecnologias de informação e comunicação.
> 
> 
> Outra inovação importante é a inclusão de faixas de radiofrequência UWB (do inglês, Ultra Wide Band), além de medidas para reduzir o “fardo regulatório”. A proposta deverá ser concluída em março, conforme prevê o relator, conselheiro Rodrigo Zerbone, e, depois de apreciada no conselho diretor da agência, levada à consulta pública.


Fonte: http://www.teletime.com.br/06/02/201...3823/news.aspx


E aí, o que vocês acham se um dia for aprovado irá servir para a frequência que trabalhamos?

----------


## jodrix

So fiquei na duvida o que seriam *meios confinados*, creio que deva ser dentro de uma edificação ou algo parecido, vamos aguardar os especialistas (engenheiros) darem suas opiniões, mas acho que é desculpa a tia ana, para reduzir o numero de denuncias.

----------


## Djaldair

Parece a regra que vale para rádio fm, desde que seja dentro da propriedade privada pode explorar. Só não sei como manter o sinal confinado dentro dos limites da propriedade.

----------


## FabricioViana

Pelo que vi no google, meios confinados são cabo, fibra, etc. Já o rádio é "não confinado".

A notícia está bastante curta e pouco explicativa, mas me parece que para meios confinados não haverá necessidade de cadastro de estação. 

Penso que para ser um provedor, *na idéia da proposta*, será necessário ter SCM e registrar somente as estações de rádio licenciados. Para fibra, cabo, 2.4, 5.8 e 900 não haverá necessidade de registro de estação. 

Abraços
Fabricio

----------


## rubem

Rede por meio confinado seria cabeamento, confina os dados em um meio (Não em um ambiente, é só esticar o meio até a casa do cliente). Radiocomunicação de radiação restrita seria equipto que restringe sua emissão segundo alguma regulamentação (Equipto wifi que limita potencia EIRP segue regulamentação, 95% dos equiptos wifi que temos no mercado seguem regulamentação quando seleciona país, essa limitação já existe, com ou sem licença só podemos usar legalmente equipto de radiação restrita, ou seja, que limite transmissão de acordo com a legislação. Pra usar algo que exceda os limites precisa autorização a parte).

Tô curioso pra saber como é um meio confinado E (plus, + , and, também) equipto de radiação restrita. Acho que seria um OU na frase.

E também teria que ver o que é "pequeno", no leilão de 3,5GHz foi usado a regua dos 50 mil clientes, no press release a anatel falava "pequenos provedores" mas no texto da licitação falava em empresas com menos de 50 mil clientes. Se 49 mil é pequeno então a coisa vai virar zona.

E por mais que a regulamentação de SCM por parte da Anatel isente registro de estação e licença paga, ainda tem a questão legal de cnpj, responsável técnico, projeto técnico, então duvido muito que a Anatel caia nessa de "universalização do acesso", nenhum país tem legislação livre demais porque RF mal-usado por f*der quilometros de espectro, atrapalhar serviços de terceiros lá longe ou em frequencias bem distintas, uma mísera citação à necessidade de equipto de radiação restrita não faz efeito, um firmware pode ter escrito 30dBm na opção mas transmitir na verdade a 60dBm, pra fiscalizar isso precisa equipto caríssimo e demorado pra usar, a Anatel ia ficar com as mãos atadas debaixo de alegações legais ("Malditos advogados") de equipto de aferição desregulado e cia, é complicadíssimo liberar pra "qualquer um usar o que quiser desde que dentro dos limites legais", porque equipto de uso mundial é o que não falta no mercado, equipto que emite 40dBm EIRP em 5180MHz não falta (Isso é o dobro do limite legal), o espectro já está todo lascado devido ao mal-uso (Canais de 40MHz pra vender pacote de 1Mbps...), imagina se vira moda esse negocio de tratar como banda larga só plano de 25Mbps pra cima (Vide: http://www.teletime.com.br/29/01/201...3069/news.aspx . Se pra conexão de 1 ou 2Mbps tem gente usando 40MHz, pra pacote de 25Mbps vão f*der 160MHz?). Enfim, a possibilidade do espectro virar um lixo completo e inusável pra conexões decentes é enorme, muito arriscado liberar uso do espectro pra tanta gente.

(Rede cabeada seria uma boa, mas tem umas cidades do brasil construídas por bêbados, sem condições de ter cabeamento extra, sem postes com distanciamento decente, complicado liberar a possibilidade de alugar poste pra "qualquer um", o que se libera pra uma cidade planejada também é liberado pra um currutela que nasceu em beira de brejo com poste de madeira, o "potencial de dar m*rda" com rede cabeada em nível brasil no interior é bem grande também, eu sinceramente não espero (Nem desejo) nada que universalize tanto assim a possibilidade de vender conexão (E não, não tenho scm, encerrei até sva, eu me beneficiaria com isso, mas... o espectro de RF do brasil não se beneficiaria em nada, só se estragaria))

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Sinal confinado por meio de cabo, ou fibra até que é fácil mas por RF: Eu como trabalho com RF desde 1984, meio confinado pode variar conforme o especto de frequencia; na faixa de 11 metros(27 Mhz) normalmente 10 km de raio, 2 metros(150 Mhz) 3 km ou 1 km para poupar bateria é muito usado na polícia, empresas de segurança privada, pesquisa científica etc. e no nosso caso acredito que é para uma distancia de até 50 metros das nossas casas assim como nos tel sem fio, e futuramente cabendo aos pequenos provedores de migrarem para uma faixa específica. Acredito que essas mudanças já estão acontecendo, há um certo tempo e tirar SCM até que é barato o difícil e ter as documentações em dia.

----------


## emilidani

Esta certo. ANATEL nunca poderia ter regulado o SCM para quem utiliza Radiação restrita (900, 2.4 e 5.8 GHz) Não é funçao da ANATEL regular os NEGOCIOS e sim as tecnologias, especialmente as via radio.

O fato é que quem opera com Radiação Restrita , já tem liberação de uso da frequencia e só opera como "Last Mille" posibilitando a conexão do cliente com o Provedor de Internet (a operadora) é ai onde esta o erro juridico da ANATEL.

Tem jurisprudencia, postada aqui, respeito do um provedor que foi lacrado e ganhou na justiça a liberação da ANATEL de imediato.

Se ANATEL libera a banda, para uso sem licenciamento, nao mais pode quer regular ela, mesmo para quem presta serviços utilizando essa banda liberada!!!!

----------


## emilidani

> So fiquei na duvida o que seriam *meios confinados*, creio que deva ser dentro de uma edificação ou algo parecido, vamos aguardar os especialistas (engenheiros) darem suas opiniões, mas acho que é desculpa a tia ana, para reduzir o numero de denuncias.


MEIOS CONFINADOS = CABOS
RADIAÇÃO RESTRITA = 900, 2.4 E 5.8 GHz


Gostar ou não , agora o mercado vai se sinceirar, e qualquer um, que queira lucrar usando MEIO CONFINADO ou RADIAÇÃO RESTRITA, poderá face-lo. 

Aquele que quiser prestar serviços de Telecom profissional devera ser licenciado em bandas licenciadas!!!!!( Ai entran as grandes exclusivamente). Claro que resta o cabeamento, é ai sim vai ser viavel pequenos competir com as Grandes do mercado.

----------


## Zarttron

Acredito que abolir a licença vai ser uma grande Caga_a, eles ja baixaram o preço de 9k para até 400 dilmas, agora o que eles poderia fazer era desburocratizar um pouco e acelerar os processos para obtenção da mesma. Agora abolir vai virar um carnaval.

----------


## jodrix

Zattron carnaval já é e faz tempo...vai virar zona mesmo .... kkkk

----------


## 1929

> Pelo que vi no google, meios confinados são cabo, fibra, etc. Já o rádio é "não confinado".
> 
> A notícia está bastante curta e pouco explicativa, mas me parece que para meios confinados não haverá necessidade de cadastro de estação. 
> 
> Penso que para ser um provedor, *na idéia da proposta*, será necessário ter SCM e registrar somente as estações de rádio licenciados. Para fibra, cabo, 2.4, 5.8 e 900 não haverá necessidade de registro de estação. 
> 
> Abraços
> Fabricio


Realmente é curta a informação... mas a cabeça de um advogado sempre consegue ler nas entrelinhas, né Fabricio?
E entendi sua colocação e acho daí viável...
Mas a dúvida é: liberar de obter outorga ou liberar de licenciamento de estação?
E como já citado existe um embrolio muito grande com o uso do 2.4 e 5.8 enquanto "radiação restrita". Por definição é liberada e em regime secundário.
Por isso qualquer cidadão pode utilizar. Mas daí a fazer uso delas para exercício comercial vai uma distancia grande e por isso penso que a necessidade de outorga deveria continuar, eliminando só o licenciamento para não entrar em choque com a definição de "radiação restrita".

Ou por outro lado pode ser que as autoridades estejam com "espírito de porco", querendo ferrar de vêz com estas faixas para os provedores. Assim eles poderiam criar um interesse mais expressivo na faixa licenciada de 3.5 que em resumo daria muito mais lucro e muito menos trabalho na fiscalização.

----------


## edmarmega

Com isso é possivel que o Brasil vá de isso a pior, a segurança vai diminuir, os agentes da Anatel vai fiscalizar os SCM, e esses uns, como fica, quais obrigações deles, qualquer um poderá locar poste, porem como sempre, muitos jogarão cabos de qualquer jeito nos postes, sem padrão sem qualidade, e sem segurança.

Onde o Brasil o vai parar? do jeito que vai a tendencia é virar um pais sem dono, onde todos fazem o que querem sem se importar com os direitos alheios.
E ai nas pesquisas de rua sobre a qualidade da internet no brasil o que os governantes esperam?

A saude é uma bosta, a educação outra bosta, e eles reclamam que a internet no brasil esta a baixo de outros paises, e com isso eles esperam o que?

INDIGNADO

----------


## emilidani

> Com isso é possivel que o Brasil vá de isso a pior, a segurança vai diminuir, os agentes da Anatel vai fiscalizar os SCM, e esses uns, como fica, quais obrigações deles, qualquer um poderá locar poste, porem como sempre, muitos jogarão cabos de qualquer jeito nos postes, sem padrão sem qualidade, e sem segurança.
> 
> Onde o Brasil o vai parar? do jeito que vai a tendencia é virar um pais sem dono, onde todos fazem o que querem sem se importar com os direitos alheios.
> E ai nas pesquisas de rua sobre a qualidade da internet no brasil o que os governantes esperam?
> 
> A saude é uma bosta, a educação outra bosta, e eles reclamam que a internet no brasil esta a baixo de outros paises, e com isso eles esperam o que?
> 
> INDIGNADO


Me desculpe pela minha colocação, mais creio que esta enganado colega. 
ANATEL continuará controlando o que deveria e não faz. Eles devem controlar as especificações de Potencia e frequência irradiada e não os negócios dos provedores. Hoje é uma bagunça porque ANATEL não controla nada, só se preocupava em vender licenças e punir onerosamente a quem não tem, ou se o equipamento tem ou não selo (que não significa absolutamente nada, pois a homologação acontece uma única vez por um organismo terceirizado, pago!!! e que só certifica que o equipamento cumpre o que o fabricante especifica na hora) quando tem gente irradiando potencia como doido e prejudicando o resto. Na minha cidade (com quase 700mil habitantes, quase não da para escutar radio no carro pela quantidade de espúrias irradiadas pelas emissoras)
Respeito dos cabeamentos isso quem regula é o DONO dos postes mediante norma especifica, ANATEL não tem nada a ver.

De fato que a autorização de SCM não ajudou em nada, nem ao pequeno operador nem aos clientes dele.
Quem possui autorização SCM NÃO GARANTE qualidade de serviço, é toda enganação. Se paga para engenheiro elétrico (que sabe ele de telecomunicações!!!)assinar projeto (padrão que não diz nada) depois se paga para técnico elétrico (que sabe ele de telecomunicações????)ser responsável técnico sem ser funcionário chefe, depois se instala equipamentos que nada tem a ver com o projeto!!! e assim vai.

Não se indigne por ter tirado uma autorização e pago uma quantia e outros o farão sem nada. Se sua empresa é boa de serviço verá seu negocio crescer porque quem garante a qualidade da prestação é VOCÉ e não o SCM da vida.

----------


## edmarmega

> Me desculpe pela minha colocação, mais creio que esta enganado colega. 
> ANATEL continuará controlando o que deveria e não faz. Eles devem controlar as especificações de Potencia e frequência irradiada e não os negócios dos provedores. Hoje é uma bagunça porque ANATEL não controla nada, só se preocupava em vender licenças e punir onerosamente a quem não tem, ou se o equipamento tem ou não selo (que não significa absolutamente nada, pois a homologação acontece uma única vez por um organismo terceirizado, pago!!! e que só certifica que o equipamento cumpre o que o fabricante especifica na hora) quando tem gente irradiando potencia como doido e prejudicando o resto. Na minha cidade (com quase 700mil habitantes, quase não da para escutar radio no carro pela quantidade de espúrias irradiadas pelas emissoras)
> Respeito dos cabeamentos isso quem regula é o DONO dos postes mediante norma especifica, ANATEL não tem nada a ver.
> 
> De fato que a autorização de SCM não ajudou em nada, nem ao pequeno operador nem aos clientes dele.
> Quem possui autorização SCM NÃO GARANTE qualidade de serviço, é toda enganação. Se paga para engenheiro elétrico (que sabe ele de telecomunicações!!!)assinar projeto (padrão que não diz nada) depois se paga para técnico elétrico (que sabe ele de telecomunicações????)ser responsável técnico sem ser funcionário chefe, depois se instala equipamentos que nada tem a ver com o projeto!!! e assim vai.
> 
> Não se indigne por ter tirado uma autorização e pago uma quantia e outros o farão sem nada. Se sua empresa é boa de serviço verá seu negocio crescer porque quem garante a qualidade da prestação é VOCÉ e não o SCM da vida.


Olha @*emilidani*, se a Anatel fizer isso a internet vai virar uma merdaaa, pois ja se tem um monte de gente contratando adsl e passando aos vizinhos e vc sendo dono de provedor passa por essas pessoas e elas gozam na sua cara porque tirou 3 clientes seus que eram vizinhos dele, para rachar 1 adsl de 15 megas em 6 a 7 casas ou até mais como tenho visto na minha cidade de 6.000 hab, agora me diz o que isso ira virar se realmente for abolida a SCM?
Para contratar postes a copel exige o ato de outorga, e mesmo assim a gente em varios pontos da cidade o povo usando os postes da copel para passar os cabos de rede do compartilhamento da adsl, vc acha que as donas dos postes terão como controlar o uso, nossa vai virar uma zona, muitos irregulares vao fazer como um safado fez aq na cidade 1 vez por mes ele poda os galhos da arvore em frente a casa dele e aproveita para cabos meus, agora imagina se ele anatel abolir a scm e ele fizer um projeto nas coxas e usar poste da copel, quantas adsl vai contratar e quantos cabos meus ele vai cortar.

SCM na minha opiniao serve como o CRM do Medico, CRO do Odontologista, concede o direito de trabalhar naquela profissao se o provedor tiver o SCM cassado ele fez coisas absurdas e não merece trabalhar nessa area.

Se isso acontecer mesmo até quitanda vai virar provedor

----------


## JonasMT

Faço das suas as minhas palavras @*edmarmega* aqui tem gato cabo que nego tem uma adsl de 5mb ele leva por 3 a 4 ruas, passando em frente ao escrito da cemat "empresa que controla os poste no estado" e sabe oq acontece? NADA

Tentei contato para saber da papelada para cabear um bairro, estou até hj aguardando resposta kkkkk

----------


## infoservwireless

> Olha @*emilidani*, se a Anatel fizer isso a internet vai virar uma merdaaa, pois ja se tem um monte de gente contratando adsl e passando aos vizinhos e vc sendo dono de provedor passa por essas pessoas e elas gozam na sua cara porque tirou 3 clientes seus que eram vizinhos dele, para rachar 1 adsl de 15 megas em 6 a 7 casas ou até mais como tenho visto na minha cidade de 6.000 hab, agora me diz o que isso ira virar se realmente for abolida a SCM?
> Para contratar postes a copel exige o ato de outorga, e mesmo assim a gente em varios pontos da cidade o povo usando os postes da copel para passar os cabos de rede do compartilhamento da adsl, vc acha que as donas dos postes terão como controlar o uso, nossa vai virar uma zona, muitos irregulares vao fazer como um safado fez aq na cidade 1 vez por mes ele poda os galhos da arvore em frente a casa dele e aproveita para cabos meus, agora imagina se ele anatel abolir a scm e ele fizer um projeto nas coxas e usar poste da copel, quantas adsl vai contratar e quantos cabos meus ele vai cortar.
> 
> SCM na minha opiniao serve como o CRM do Medico, CRO do Odontologista, concede o direito de trabalhar naquela profissao se o provedor tiver o SCM cassado ele fez coisas absurdas e não merece trabalhar nessa area.
> 
> Se isso acontecer mesmo até quitanda vai virar provedor


Uma Merda ja he pelo menos aki na minha cidade he...
Operadora com SCM passa fibra e aproveita para derrubar a fibra dos outros corta fios de telefone, joga interferência nas outras operadoras e ainda presta um serviço péssimo de muita ma qualidade e ai de que adianta SCM... Se isso regulasse e obrigasse a alguma coisa operadoras de telefonia e internet não faziam o povo de palhaço como fazem toda hora com pessimos serviços e com preços absurdos...

----------


## 1929

> Olha @*emilidani*, se a Anatel fizer isso a internet vai virar uma merdaaa, pois ja se tem um monte de gente contratando adsl e passando aos vizinhos e vc sendo dono de provedor passa por essas pessoas e elas gozam na sua cara porque tirou 3 clientes seus que eram vizinhos dele, para rachar 1 adsl de 15 megas em 6 a 7 casas ou até mais como tenho visto na minha cidade de 6.000 hab, agora me diz o que isso ira virar se realmente for abolida a SCM?
> Para contratar postes a copel exige o ato de outorga, e mesmo assim a gente em varios pontos da cidade o povo usando os postes da copel para passar os cabos de rede do compartilhamento da adsl, vc acha que as donas dos postes terão como controlar o uso, nossa vai virar uma zona, muitos irregulares vao fazer como um safado fez aq na cidade 1 vez por mes ele poda os galhos da arvore em frente a casa dele e aproveita para cabos meus, agora imagina se ele anatel abolir a scm e ele fizer um projeto nas coxas e usar poste da copel, quantas adsl vai contratar e quantos cabos meus ele vai cortar.
> 
> SCM na minha opiniao serve como o CRM do Medico, CRO do Odontologista, concede o direito de trabalhar naquela profissao se o provedor tiver o SCM cassado ele fez coisas absurdas e não merece trabalhar nessa area.
> 
> Se isso acontecer mesmo até quitanda vai virar provedor


E ainda te chamam de ladrão....

----------


## piupis

Prezados,

Foi publicado no mês de Fevereiro/2015 um Resumo do Plano de Ação da ANATEL. Este, por sua vez, descreve fielmente os objetivos da Agência, as Metas, a Visão, e como um todo, o papel que a Agência pretende desempenhar até o ano de 2025. 

Em grande parte e como foco, o plano de ação da ANATEL enfatiza a atenção quanto ao consumidor final. 

Analisando a proposta (Ama...) feita pelo Conselheiro, fica claro que esta, está e muito, em desacordo com o proposto para a ANATEL até o ano de 2025.

Diminuir a exigência de regularização, é diminuir a qualidade em que o serviço será prestado. Isso significa "abrir as pernas".

Acima de tudo, fica claro que é um assunto para desviar atenção de outros assuntos mais importantes do país no momento. Não irei entrar em maiores detalhes sobre isso, mas deixo a dica: - *Bens Reversíveis;* 

Guilherme Rodrigues - Engenharia
[email protected]
skype: solintel.engenharia2
fone: (43) 3031-4900
www.solintel.com.br

----------


## 1929

> Prezados,
> 
> ...
> ...
> Acima de tudo, fica claro que é um assunto para desviar atenção de outros assuntos mais importantes do país no momento. Não irei entrar em maiores detalhes sobre isso, mas deixo a dica: - *Bens Reversíveis;* 
> 
> Guilherme Rodrigues - Engenharia
> [email protected]
> skype: solintel.engenharia2
> ...


Caramba, esta dos Bens Reversíveis foi a maior "aplicada" que as operadoras deram... A OI de Goiás chegou até a colocar bens reversíveis em garantia como se fossem seus.
A intenção das operadoras seria deixar correr o tempo e depois quando o pessoal "esquecesse" emcampariam estes bens. Só que a dívida da OI com a fazenda estadual em Goiás era tão grande que eles tropeçaram e colocaram este bens. Daí o assunto veio a tona.
Na minha cidade, o prédio onde estão as instalações da OI foi construida pela Prefeitura Municipal em idos anos. Na época a operadora era estadual (CRT) e tinha convênio com a prefeitura até para os funcionários de atendimento.
Quando surgiu a notícia dos bens reversíveis fui no Cartório de Imóveis e pedi para ver os documentos de propriedade do prédio. Não está mais no nome da Prefeitura e nem da antiga CRT. Está no nome da Brasil Telecom.
Pelo visto este bem reversível já era...

----------


## wala

> Olha @*emilidani*, se a Anatel fizer isso a internet vai virar uma merdaaa, pois ja se tem um monte de gente contratando adsl e passando aos vizinhos e vc sendo dono de provedor passa por essas pessoas e elas gozam na sua cara porque tirou 3 clientes seus que eram vizinhos dele, para rachar 1 adsl de 15 megas em 6 a 7 casas ou até mais como tenho visto na minha cidade de 6.000 hab, agora me diz o que isso ira virar se realmente for abolida a SCM?
> Para contratar postes a copel exige o ato de outorga, e mesmo assim a gente em varios pontos da cidade o povo usando os postes da copel para passar os cabos de rede do compartilhamento da adsl, vc acha que as donas dos postes terão como controlar o uso, nossa vai virar uma zona, muitos irregulares vao fazer como um safado fez aq na cidade 1 vez por mes ele poda os galhos da arvore em frente a casa dele e aproveita para cabos meus, agora imagina se ele anatel abolir a scm e ele fizer um projeto nas coxas e usar poste da copel, quantas adsl vai contratar e quantos cabos meus ele vai cortar.
> 
> SCM na minha opiniao serve como o CRM do Medico, CRO do Odontologista, concede o direito de trabalhar naquela profissao se o provedor tiver o SCM cassado ele fez coisas absurdas e não merece trabalhar nessa area.
> 
> Se isso acontecer mesmo até quitanda vai virar provedor

----------


## piupis

kkkkkk

----------


## FabricioViana

Boa noite!

Falando com algumas pessoas ligadas à agência, percebi que, ao derrubar o valor para R$400,00, houve uma avalanche de pedidos de SCM. Esse aumento de trabalho, sem aumento de pessoal, causou grande insatisfação lá dentro.

Posso estar errado, mas essa pressão para "desregulamentar" parece vir lá de dentro. O valor atual da SCM não é impeditivo à inclusão digital, muito pelo contrário, aliás.

Penso que deveria haver uma preocupação para desburocratizar o SCM, isso sim! São várias fases hoje para tirar uma simples licença! Você envia documentação e aguarda reposta, depois envia novamente e aguarda segunda resposta, depois envia novamente........... *Tudo isso poderia ser feito de uma só vez!
*
Bem, vamos ver no que isso vai dar.

Abraços
Fabricio Viana
www.vianatel.com.br - www.radius.net.br
19-3291-0077 / 19-3291-0088
Skype: radiusnetbr / vianatel

----------


## Ricardo-nick

Alguem com noticias sobre essa questão do scm? Sobre a avalanche de pedidos deve ser verdade... Dei entrada faz uns 3 meses e nada...

----------


## Ebudny

Bom dia Caros colegas,

Primariamente, venho compartilhar que ontem no jornal teve uma matéria informando que qualquer um pode abrir um provedor, que só é necessário a licença com 5000 clientes.

MINHAS PERGUNTAS:

1 - > Anatel irá devolver minha inscrição que foi R$ 9433,87 a 13 anos atrás?

2 - > Se esses FDPs que não necessitam de licença podem trabalhar sem pagar imposto, eu também quero, existe algum processo pra revindicar isso?

3 - > Sobre os impostos já Pagos, 500+600+1000 por ano, será devolvido esse ano?


Aguardo comentários dessa insanidade.

----------


## emilidani

> Bom dia Caros colegas,
> 
> Primariamente, venho compartilhar que ontem no jornal teve uma matéria informando que qualquer um pode abrir um provedor, que só é necessário a licença com 5000 clientes.
> 
> MINHAS PERGUNTAS:
> 
> 1 - > Anatel irá devolver minha inscrição que foi R$ 9433,87 a 13 anos atrás?
> 
> 2 - > Se esses FDPs que não necessitam de licença podem trabalhar sem pagar imposto, eu também quero, existe algum processo pra revindicar isso?
> ...



Prezado , entendeu errado.

1) SCM, não e uma licença , é uma autorização e por tanto passível de suspensão ou caducidade a qualquer tempo.
O que foi feito agora não é mais que uma correção de um absurdo da ANATEL, onde ela "Vendeu" uma banda liberada para os operadores de Internet via Radio. 
2) Que não precise autorização não significa que não deva recolher imposto. Uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra.
3) Você pago as taxas da ANATEL para SCM, que te permite operar com fornecimento de Comunicação Multimidia em vários meios. Felizmente , a partir de agora poderá cancelar sua autorização e não mais pagar a toa.

----------

